# youth slug gun



## WhitetailJunkie (Nov 3, 2008)

My daughter will be old enough to get in some hunting this year. She has hunted with me for the past few years and wants to give it a serious try. I am looking for advice on a good 20 ga slug gun to get for her. She's not a big girl and I'm afraid a pump/single shot would have to much recoil for her. I am considering a semi auto ( I know they aren't nearly as easy to operate but she could still use as a single shot). Any on have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

H&R Ultra Slug Hunter with the heavy barrel in the youth model 20 GA. It's a heavy gun but the recoil is almost non-existent and the accuracy that I get with mine is better than I could've hoped for.


----------



## DTrain (Mar 16, 2005)

Pier Pressure said:


> H&R Ultra Slug Hunter with the heavy barrel in the youth model 20 GA. It's a heavy gun but the recoil is almost non-existent and the accuracy that I get with mine is better than I could've hoped for.


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

My daughter started at 12 years old with a youth browning pump 20 gauge. I was worried about the recoil as well when using slugs, I didn't want her to develop a flinch or fear at that young of an age. I bought her a recoil pad that went under her jacket. She only used it for hunting the first couple years. For target work though they are the ticket. Just something to consider regardless if the gun you choose is an auto or not.


----------



## SPH (Jan 20, 2004)

I know this is changing the subject a little but don't rule out a muzzle loader. My son is 10 and not a big kid and he shoots shotguns but does not care for them much but will shoot my 50cal muzzle loader all day long.


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

I really like the HR slugger line, but for a first gun what about getting her a 870 youth combo. You get a rifled barrel and a smooth bore with chokes. Can be had for a decent price, they are pretty much indestrutable and will give her more options for hunting in the future.

J-


----------



## MI.sabot (Jan 27, 2007)

The 20 ga H&R slug hunter is also available in a youth model.


----------



## Maccool (Sep 27, 2009)

I have the H&R ultra slug hunter and the recoil isn't bad at all but thats because it is pretty heavy, whatever slug gun you get add a limb saver recoil pad to it , I use a slip on one when sighting in a new gun(depending on cal) they work great. You can get them at Dunhams for around $35.


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Pier Pressure said:


> H&R Ultra Slug Hunter with the heavy barrel in the youth model 20 GA. It's a heavy gun but the recoil is almost non-existent and the accuracy that I get with mine is better than I could've hoped for.


 
That's the ticket.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 9, 2010)

perfect gun would be 870 Remington youth very light short and accurate super gun and its camo pattern with different chokes and barrel options


----------



## mgarrett88 (Jan 17, 2007)

Like everyone else said if its just for deer hunting you might as well get the ultra slug hunter in 20. I have one and love it.

If you want her to do more than deer hunting than go with the 870 20 combo. This was my first gun when i was 12 and i am glad i got it. I used it strictly for deer until i got my ultra slugger last year and i am 22 now. In 10 years that 870 has killed a few deer to say the least. It is nice though to have the bird barrel to do other types of hunting as well.


In the end a 20 ultra slugger and a pump .410 would make great early christmas gifts :lol: Then you have the best of it all with no recoil


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Ultra if you're only going to go deer hunting, 870 combo if you are going to do any other hunting. A 20 gauge can do nearly anything a 12 will do, just more load options available for the 12.


----------

